
Google to Shut Down Educational Programming Tool Android App Inventor - apievangelist
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/08/09/google-to-shut-down-educational-programming-tool-android-app-inventor/#.TkG_JJAXpeg.hackernews
======
glimcat
They're not shutting down App Inventor, they're shutting down development of
App Inventor.

Also, they're releasing the source.

------
AshleysBrain
Might I suggest the educators affected check out my visual programming editor
for HTML5? www.scirra.com

</shameless plug>

------
sliverstorm
tl;dr - "A corporation is shutting down something it made for free, and
focusing on what it actually does as a business. But... think of the
children!!!"

~~~
nvictor
thanks for the summary.

